
Curiosity's 1.8B-Pixel Panorama of Mars - laktak
https://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/catalog/PIA23623
======
laktak
also
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2UaFuJsqxk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2UaFuJsqxk)

~~~
GistNoesis
also the 360 video :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fva2pH41FM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fva2pH41FM)

